# question about whitening shampoo



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Does it work and if so, what is the best brand for a solid white long haired dog? (She is a great pyrenees if that matters.)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I do think it works. I had an all white Schnauzer and I used horse shampoo called Quick Silver. The only place I could ever find it was at feed stores. A lot of places also call it blueing shampoo.

I've used it on Ted (black and white) and it makes the white in his coat so vibrant and bright! It can be expensive though.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had great luck w/the whitening shampoo's I've used. Sometimes the greys from the track have coats stained from laying in the sand and the white-out shampoo I used had them SPARKLY white! I've used Ring 5 and Biogroom whiteners. I think I like the Ring 5 shampoo the best for whitening and the versions for black and red coats as well.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I have white dogs, so I think I have tried them all. I have now found an enzyme whiting shampoo, so there is no bleach or blueing in the shampoo. It is by far the best I have ever found, it is E-Z grooms Chrysal White Shampoo. It does not destroy the coat. You can either just type in the name of the shampoo to find places that sell it or most dog show vendors sell it.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Therapet's whitening shampoo...it smells yummy too...Lol!!!


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

Some whitening shampoos have more dramatic effects than others. But overall, don't expect a sort of "miracle" of whiteness to appear on your dog! The majority of whitening shampoos actually can work well on non-white dogs, too, and can enhance the luster of the coat. You'll want to use it varyingly, as they can dry out the scalp and coat if used too frequently. I've heard good things about EZ Groom and Chris Christenson's White on White.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

acanoffleas, I have used the White on White, the All Systems Professional Whiting, and all the others. I show a Sealyham Terrier who are known for being little piggey's and I can get him show ring white with the EZ Groom Crystal White.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

That's awesome! I personally haven't had the chance in using any of the above mentioned, but the ones I HAVE used were only so-so. I just heard consistent rave reviews of the above, and I thought I'd pass it on.


----------

